# What's going on with the status updates?



## I like Skol (13 Dec 2011)

I eventually worked out how to comment on other peoples status updates but I have noticed something strange. If I add a comment to someones update it shows up and other people might make comments after me but, as the status update getes moved down the pile by newer updates the comments appear to dissapear. They are still there because if I click through to the OP's profile they are all listed but as an example, Admin posted a comment about his over excited 8yr old neice and I replied followed by 2 or 3 other replies but if I look now I can only see my reply in the status update column. The comment from Potsy about hoping to do a windy commute had a comment from me and a reply from Potsy but looking at it now in the index page column it appears to have had no replies (but the replies are still there when looking at Potsy's profile page.

Is this how the system works or is it just happening to me? Do the comments stop showing up on a time basis or as the updates drop down the column?


----------



## Shaun (13 Dec 2011)

I updated the add-on that displays the updates on the homepage this evening - it's possibly got corrupted, so I'll remove it and upload a fresh copy of the files and see if that fixes it.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (13 Dec 2011)

Yup - it's the update to the add-on.

This newer version doesn't add anything to the front-end and appears no different, but in the background it now caches all entries for quicker display - but - and this is the bit that is causing the temporary glitch - it doesn't account for previous entries!! So the comments aren't cached and don't display.

Give it a day or two for the current updates to fall off the list and it should be back to normal.


----------



## I like Skol (13 Dec 2011)

Hmmmm... Don't know if that will be it Shaun. I am sure I noticed it happening a fair few days ago. I will keep an eye on it and see if it behaves any differently from now on.


----------



## I like Skol (14 Dec 2011)

No, it's still happening. All the comments we made about voices in my head have gone from the status update column but are still showing on phil_hg-uk's profile page.

It must be me?


----------



## potsy (14 Dec 2011)

I like Skol said:


> It must be me?


No. it's the same for me too


----------



## Shaun (19 Dec 2011)

I've informed the add-on developer that the comments links are not appearing consistantly - hopefully he'll cure that in the next update (which I'm hoping will allow commenting directly from the sidebar!!).

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## I like Skol (19 Dec 2011)

Thanks Shaun, the old status update system was certainly a lot more user friendly.


----------

